# Shrimp Vorticella-have you successfully treated it?



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure how this crap came in-maybe on the new Pinocchio shrimp or plants or mineralized topsoil/new walstad setup. Anyway, it's here and I want it gone.

Have done 2 salt dips (15g salt in 2 cups of aquarium water) but not successful. Just dosed with Paraguard but bottle is almost empty and it's now banned in Canada so can't get more.

I've read Potassium Permanganate works but wanted to see if anyone on the forum has had success with any method in getting rid of this bug before throwing more chemicals at my shrimp.

Thanks,

Jackie


----------

